# Ceratophrys Cornuta



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I got two of these today after trying to get hold of some for quite a while, I would like to breed this species some time in the future aslong as keeping them goes well and obviously if they're male and female 























































:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, what attractive frogs! I much prefer them to the morphs, to be honest. With the breeding and rearing success you've had so far, I'm betting you have a better chance than most, assuming they are a pair.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

They are beautiful! I'm so jealous! :mf_dribble:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

Also thanks for the kind words Ron, I really hope they are a pair, I should find out relatively soon as they are about 3" in size. Even if it turns out they aren't obviously I am still very happy with them!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Settling in well, the other one has completely buried itself...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Settling in well, the other one has completely buried itself...
> 
> image


They have a habit of doing that, you may find you need to dig it up occasionally. :lol2:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I find that with my Fantasy frog, he stays buried for months at a time and shows up every now and then, he actually made an appearance yesterday after a couple months, ate all he could and he's gone again


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck with them.I suspect that they are harder to breed than the other species.They are good looking frogs.

I like stoltzmani as well.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> I find that with my Fantasy frog, he stays buried for months at a time and shows up every now and then, he actually made an appearance yesterday after a couple months, ate all he could and he's gone again


My fantasy is the opposite, he is always out expecting food. :lol2: Haha I'd be well annoyed if my frogs did that, like come and entertain me! :lol2:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha my female Cranwells makes up for all my other lazy horned frogs, she's always active and tries biting my hand off when I put food in or change the water


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Haha my female Cranwells makes up for all my other lazy horned frogs, she's always active and tries biting my hand off when I put food in or change the water


Mine do that! I have to use the lid as a barrier otherwise I'd loose a finger. :lol2:


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

cute lill guy


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha, I usually try to give them food and whilst they're eating I change the water, if that doesn't work I just cover them up with some of the soil


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Haha, I usually try to give them food and whilst they're eating I change the water, if that doesn't work I just cover them up with some of the soil


Yeah I did that once, fed the frog, he was about to swallow, and went for me as well! So since then it's been barrier. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I did that once, fed the frog, he was about to swallow, and went for me as well! So since then it's been barrier. :lol2:


Lol, I have to do that with my corn snake- not his fault, and he never even *tries *to bite outside of his tank, but in there, he's been used to feeding from tongs held inside- so anything that comes from the top *must* be food! I had to hold him off with a wooden spoon today, while I changed his water! :lol2:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

how are these guys doing? eating well? Gorgeous frogs. :2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Dan, the frogs are doing good, settled in very well and eating well. They're out every night catching their food and they're looking a bit plumper now


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Thanks Dan, the frogs are doing good, settled in very well and eating well. They're out every night catching their food and they're looking a bit plumper now


We *demand* more pics!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> We *demand* more pics!


I agree!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll get some more pics tonight


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Thanks Dan, the frogs are doing good, settled in very well and eating well. They're out every night catching their food and they're looking a bit plumper now


Great news that they are eating for you,as you will know wc cornutas can be a pain to get feeding. What are you feeding them?
Again, more pics please!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks  I did hear about problems with wc's not eating but these haven't been a problem and I'm only feeding them big crickets at the moment. I'll make sure to get some pics tonight when they're out, they're buried right now


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here are some pics,




























I tried getting the pics late in the hope they'd actually be out of the holes


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are very cool indeed. :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

So cute! I love your froggles! :flrt:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Thanks  I did hear about problems with wc's not eating but these haven't been a problem and I'm only feeding them big crickets at the moment. I'll make sure to get some pics tonight when they're out, they're buried right now


Good stuff. I had a paper on these, it gave info on gut contents of wild ones and they do eat a lot more vertebrae prey than other horned frogs. I would get them on lob worms along with the crickets and also introduce a fluff mouse once every 2-3 weeks with them. Just my opinion. They look in very good condition mate


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Dan  I was thinking of varying the diet, I'll get some lob worms and I've got some mice being delivered tomorrow so I may try and offer them if they're out. Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries mate. I've recently bought some of Repashy's carnivore gel from Pangea in the USA. I've been feeding it to my bullfrogs with great success. It's a complete diet and very convenient. If you could get them to eat that, it's take a lot of guess work out of ensuring they have everything they need...again just my opinion!
Dan

Just to add,I feed lob worms too, to vary it a little.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll look into that carnivore gel, thanks again for the help!


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I may have atleast one male, I heard a croak in my reptile house last night but I didn't find what frog it was, but out of all my Ceratophrys only one of the Cornutas was up and about whilst I was out there so I'm thinking it was that one.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> I think I may have atleast one male, I heard a croak in my reptile house last night but I didn't find what frog it was, but out of all my Ceratophrys only one of the Cornutas was up and about whilst I was out there so I'm thinking it was that one.


That's good! My male never croaks. :lol2:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha, well there was heavy rain down here last night so maybe that encouraged the frog. I'm just a little unsure about which frog it was as the croak was a bit strange  It sounded similar to my male Cranwell but I know it wasn't him.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Haha, well there was heavy rain down here last night so maybe that encouraged the frog. I'm just a little unsure about which frog it was as the croak was a bit strange  It sounded similar to my male Cranwell but I know it wasn't him.


Ah right, my baby Cranwelli is a noisy beast! Croaks for like an hour at 5 every morning :lol2:

When do you think you'll be able to sex them?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

My frogs do that when it gets close to putting them in the rain chamber, they'd always wake my mum and dad up really early in the morning haha

But I was told by an american breeder the throat indicates the sex, black throat shows male and brown throat shows female. The one that I think croaked has a black throat and the other ones throat is a bit lighter but I'm leaning towards male on that one too. They are both pretty much the same size, I would think if one croaks that will set the other off aswell if it's a male so I would think if it doesn't croak back it may well be female. Other than that the only other way to sex them is if they stop growing at about the 3" mark then male and if they keep growing, female.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

curious what your experiences are. Could you keep them alive? Wildcaught ones have a bad reputation: hard to get them to eat and to keep them alive.

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

earthtiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> curious what your experiences are. Could you keep them alive? Wildcaught ones have a bad reputation: hard to get them to eat and to keep them alive.
> 
> ...


Hello Martin,

Sorry for the very late reply, I haven't been on the forum for a while. Unfortunately one did die maybe a few weeks after I got the two frogs, the other one however is doing very well, eating when ever I offer food and I haven't ever noticed any problems with it. 

The one that died I believe was infested with parasites as when I found it dead, there were white worms around it in the substrate. They were each around 3mm's (Or at least that's all I could see of them as they were poking out the top of the substrate), I don't really know much about them, maybe someone on here will, but as I said the other one is doing very well.

A couple pics from today:





Regards,
Harley


----------

